# can't checkout via svn (Error parsing arguments)



## kr651129 (Aug 15, 2012)

I setup an svn server on my home server and when I try to co a project this is what I'm getting


```
$ svn co krisbox/repos/bsdcrawler
svn: E205000: Try 'svn help' for more info
svn: E205000: Error parsing arguments
```

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## kr651129 (Aug 15, 2012)

Forgot the directory I want it in afterward, but even then I'm still getting


```
$ co krisbox/var/svn/repos/bsdcrawler bsdcrawler
co: krisbox/var/svn/repos/RCS/bsdcrawler,v: No such file or directory
co: RCS/bsdcrawler,v: No such file or directory
```


----------



## kr651129 (Aug 15, 2012)

solved, I guess it was a newbie question

$ svn co svn+ssh://krisbox/var/svn/repos/bsdcrawler bsdcrawler


----------

